# will this work?



## vtchef (Jan 27, 2009)

is this a good light for a 20gal long?

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18369/si1383022/cl0/coralifefreshwateraqualightdeluxesingle30strip


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

Should work. Will you be using pressurized CO2?


----------



## vtchef (Jan 27, 2009)

I have been thinking about using pressurized CO2 and from what i read on this site it sounds like a very good idea.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

It's better long term. Less hassle and most of the cost is a one time investment to pay off down the road. You'll have better plant growth and therefore can trim and sell to repay the investment or to satisfy your collectoritis that will set in.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

The Coralife fixtures are decent but their bulbs suck.


----------

